

Microsoft is loosing Backwards Compatibility Religion - alexu
http://forums.zfirm.com/entry.php?44-Backwards-Compatibility-Religion-Microsoft-Printing-and-You
Microsoft is loosing Backwards Compatibility Religion, breaks printing in Windows 2008. Company admits breaking printing and refuses to fix it.
======
sjs
$50,000 to get somebody at MS to even look at a regression?

For $50,000 you could fix basically any bug or add a significant feature to an
open source system.

------
samjones3
Where is Ray Chen when you need him? (The oldnewthing guy)

